# Wyndham 2020 Maintenance Fees



## HDiaz1 (Nov 23, 2019)

Has anyone received their budgets for 2020 yet? I saw someone comment that CWA is going from $5.99 to $6.28 which would be a 4.8% increase.

I haven’t seen mine for Panama City beach or Sapphire Valley yet. (Currently waiting on Bali Hai transfer)

Have you received yours?


*Admin Edit:  Adding a link the Wyndham Maintenance Fee Spreadsheet here in the first post:* https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/maintenance-fee-spreadsheet.315362/


----------



## davejulien (Nov 23, 2019)

Have you logged in and looked at the Financial Info tab?  That’s where mine was.  Haven’t received it in this mail yet.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Nov 23, 2019)

davejulien said:


> Have you logged in and looked at the Financial Info tab?  That’s where mine was.  Haven’t received it in this mail yet.



Yes, I did and i don’t have anything yet.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 23, 2019)

davejulien said:


> Have you logged in and looked at the Financial Info tab?  That’s where mine was.  Haven’t received it in this mail yet.



I’m a CWA owner and mine isn’t there. Who got the info that CWA is increasing from $5.99 to $6.28?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davejulien (Nov 23, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> I’m a CWA owner and mine isn’t there. Who got the info that CWA is increasing from $5.99 to $6.28?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Mine is there in the Financial Info.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 23, 2019)

davejulien said:


> Mine is there in the Financial Info.


Does anyone understand how Wyndham does their updates so that information is available to some owners but not others? If they know the new rates, why wouldn’t they make them available to everybody at the same time? I worked in the IT field for over 30 years and it doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## davejulien (Nov 23, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> Does anyone understand how Wyndham does their updates so that information is available to some owners but not others? If they know the new rates, why wouldn’t they make them available to everybody at the same time? I worked in the IT field for over 30 years and it doesn’t make any sense.



Mine is on a Club Wyndham Assessment Summary.  My guess is they put them out to members as they are processed rather then when they are complete with all members.  Perhaps I got lucky.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 23, 2019)

My 2018 and 2019 assessment summaries are there but nothing for 2020 yet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davejulien (Nov 23, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> My 2018 and 2019 assessment summaries are there but nothing for 2020 yet.



I have all 2018-2020.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Nov 24, 2019)

I understand that if you own at several resorts, Wyndham has to wait to disseminate the assessment until all HOA submit their input.  Nit sure about CWA.


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 24, 2019)

Program fees for 2020

- Members with Plus Partners - $0.64 per thousand (2019 was $0.60)
- Members without Plus Partners - $0.62 per thousand (2019 was $0.58)
- Presidential Reserve - $0.72 per thousand for 1st one million points, then $0.64 per thousand for remaining points (2019 was $0.66, then $0.60)


----------



## Richelle (Nov 24, 2019)

Free2Roam said:


> Program fees for 2020
> 
> - Members with Plus Partners - $0.64 per thousand (2019 was $0.60)
> - Members without Plus Partners - $0.62 per thousand (2019 was $0.58)
> - Presidential Reserve - $0.72 per thousand for 1st one million points, then $0.64 per thousand for remaining points (2019 was $0.66, then $0.60)



Program fee went up for a third year in a row.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 24, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> Does anyone understand how Wyndham does their updates so that information is available to some owners but not others? If they know the new rates, why wouldn’t they make them available to everybody at the same time? I worked in the IT field for over 30 years and it doesn’t make any sense.



Wyndham has to wait for resorts to report their information. Some take longer then others. If you own one or more contracts at a resort that drags their feet, you could be waiting awhile. That said, I’m surprised CWA has been released. That’s 68 resorts that have to report the yearly dues to Wyndham. Any one of them could drag their feet.


----------



## Richelle (Nov 25, 2019)

Free2Roam said:


> Program fees for 2020
> 
> - Members with Plus Partners - $0.64 per thousand (2019 was $0.60)
> - Members without Plus Partners - $0.62 per thousand (2019 was $0.58)
> - Presidential Reserve - $0.72 per thousand for 1st one million points, then $0.64 per thousand for remaining points (2019 was $0.66, then $0.60)



What is the flat rate?  Did they do away with the flat rate?


----------



## ausman (Nov 25, 2019)

$160/180 minimums.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Panama City Beach 2020 budget. 
Looks like a decrease from $4.35 to $4.25 and a decrease for PR from $4.50 to  $4.46


----------



## Eric B (Dec 3, 2019)

Just got my 2020 Assessment:

-------------------------Bali Hai UDI----CWA
Maintenance Fees-----$2.73-----------$6.15
Reserve Fund-----------0.62-------------0.13
Property Tax------------0.25
Local Tax----------------0.17

Total--------------------$3.77-----------$6.28

Program fee at $0.64 with Plus Partners, $0.62 without Plus Partners.


----------



## GRapuser (Dec 3, 2019)

Glacier Canyon UDI  3.95% increase

Maintenance Fees      4.92
Reserve Fund            1.19
Property Tax             0.74

Total                        6.85


----------



## markb53 (Dec 4, 2019)

Panama City Beach
Maintenance Fees $3.62
Reserve fund.       $  .63
Property Tax.        $ .20

total  $4.45


----------



## bendadin (Dec 5, 2019)

Grand Desert
MF: $3.78
Reserve Fund: $0.95
Property Tax: $0.14
Total HOA: $4.87

Grand Desert:
MF: $3.80
Reserve Fund: $1.00
Property Tax: $0.16
Total HOA: $4.96

CWA
MF: $6.15
Reserve Fund: $0.13
Total HOA: $6.28


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 5, 2019)

Guess I will give Star Island back via Ovations next year.  Star Island 5.0 % increase.

2019 Star Island
MF: $4.20
Reserve Fund: $1.17
Property Tax: $0.69
Total HOA: $6.06
Program Fee: $0.58
Total MF: $6.64

2020 Star Island
MF: $4.45
Reserve Fund: $1.21
Property Tax: $0.69
Total HOA: $6.35
Program Fee: $0.62
Total MF: $6.97


----------



## bobinmich (Dec 5, 2019)

2019 Kingsgate - Williamsburg
MF: 2.71
Reserve Fund: 1.18
Property Tax: .157
Total HOA: 4.047

2020 Kingsgate - Williamsburg
MF: 2.97
Reserve Fund: 1.28
Property Tax: .162
Total HOA: 4.41
9.0 % INCREASE

PROGRAM fees NOT included in above pricing


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Dec 6, 2019)

*2020 Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
Maintenance Fee* - $4.18
*Reserve Fund* - $1.11
*Property Tax *-$0.93
*Total* - $6.22
(PROGRAM Fee *NOT *included in above total pricing)
ADD on top of Total the Wyndham Program Fee For Member without Plus Partners .62 per 1000 points or a minimum of $160 per year whichever is greater

*2020 Wyndham Smoky Mountains
Maintenance Fee* - $3.88
*Reserve Fund *-  $1.26
*Property Tax* - $0.24
*Total* - $5.38
(PROGRAM Fee *NOT* included in above total pricing)
ADD on top of Total the Wyndham Program Fee For Member without Plus Partners .62 per 1000 points or a minimum of $160 per year whichever is greater


----------



## geerlijd (Dec 6, 2019)

2020 Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco
Maintenance Fee - $2.65
Reserve Fund - $0.61
Property Tax -$0.37
Total - $3.63 (1.1% increase)
(PROGRAM Fee NOT included in above total pricing)
ADD on top of Total the Wyndham Program Fee For Member without Plus Partners .62 per 1000 points or a minimum of $160 per year whichever is greater

2020 Wyndham South Shore
Maintenance Fee - $3.42
Reserve Fund - $0.70
Property Tax - $0.19
Total - $4.25 (2.9% increase)
(PROGRAM Fee NOT included in above total pricing)
ADD on top of Total the Wyndham Program Fee For Member without Plus Partners .62 per 1000 points or a minimum of $160 per year whichever is greater


----------



## Eric B (Dec 7, 2019)

For comparison - 4 BR Woodstone at Massanutten PIC = 254 kpts
MF=$899
PIC fee = $89
Total cost = $988
Total /kpts = $3.89 + the additional $0.64 program fee.  Sure helps out the weighted average point cost, though there are less expensive 3 or 4 BR ones to potentially use out there.

I also got a 21 TPU trading power boost good through December 2021 in RCI from Massanutten with this one by paying my MF early.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 7, 2019)

*Panama City Beach - Presidential Reserve*
$4.66 up from $4.50

*Grand Desert, Building 3*
$4.96 up from $4.82

*Waikiki Beach Walk*
$5.08 up from $4.84

*National Harbor (select points not PR)*
$4.60* up from $4.24 (*Wyndham is trying to get the taxes lowered.)

*Club Wyndham Access*
$6.28 up from $5.99

*Midtown 45 - Presidential Reserve*
$5.02 up from $4.77


----------



## spackler (Dec 11, 2019)

*2020 Wyndham La Belle Maison
Maintenance Fee* - $4.40
*Reserve Fund *- $1.01
*Property Tax* - $0.24
*Total* - $5.65 (3.1% increase)
(PROGRAM Fee *NOT* included in above total pricing)
ADD on top of Total the Wyndham Program Fee For Member without Plus Partners .62 per 1000 points or a minimum of $160 per year whichever is greater


----------



## Larchibald98 (Dec 11, 2019)

HDiaz1 said:


> Has anyone received their budgets for 2020 yet? I saw someone comment that CWA is going from $5.99 to $6.28 which would be a 4.8% increase.
> 
> I haven’t seen mine for Panama City beach or Sapphire Valley yet. (Currently waiting on Bali Hai transfer)
> 
> Have you received yours?



yes ours went up 5.00 a month more for our two. One at Bonnet Creek 311,000 points and Royal Sea Cliff 189,000 points


----------



## liquidmas (Dec 14, 2019)

Sedona 2020
*Maintenance Fee  4.16
Reserve Fund.      1.11
Tax.                         .17
Total                      5.44.   *Up from 5.26


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 16, 2019)

Royal Garden: $5.21
Smoky Mountains Governor's Crossing II: $5.38
Towers on the Grove: $4.94


----------



## Ecelso (Dec 17, 2019)

Panama City Beach went up for me about $.14 cents per 1000 pts

2019:
MF $3.56
RF $.61
PR $.18
HOA Total: $4.35
Program Fee: $.58
Total: $4.93

2020:
MF $3.62
RF $.63
PT $.20
HOA Total: $4.45
Program Fees: $.62
Total: $5.07


----------



## drepublic (Dec 17, 2019)

Clearwater is listed as “UDI” in my online system and apparently now on my maintenance sheet as Wyndham Sales are borderline retarded and can’t spell Clearwater, or get the primary contact set as me or anything a substandard limp human being could accomplish....and I can just keep going on here but will stop for now...so here are my official 2020 maintenance items.

Reading top down:

*Clearwater “listed as UDI”*
$5.74 up from $5.32 (7.9% increase)

*Ocean Boulevard*
$5.19 up from $5.07 (1.02% increase)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek*
$6.22 up from $6.16 (0.97% increase)

*Program Fee:*
$0.64 up from $0.60 (6.67% increase)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricknhsv (Dec 18, 2019)

Wyndham Majestic Sun - Destin, FL

Rate per 1,000 Points
Maintenance fees: $5.57
Reserve Fund:$1.13
Property Tax: $0.21
Total: $6.91


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 18, 2019)

View attachment 15598

Shown below is a snip of a complete worksheet with my points and my totals. I could post a template if anyone wants it. So you can keep it updated for your records.
I wish we could get all of the MF fee data into a single excel file. I can do it if I get the detailed info.


----------



## scootr5 (Dec 19, 2019)

*Wyndham Smoky Mountains - Governors Crossing I
Maintenance Fee* - $3.93
*Reserve Fund *- $1.53
*Property Tax* - $0.24
*Total* - $5.70

4.2% increase


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 19, 2019)

*Wyndham Ocean Boulevard III (I believe this is tower 2)
Maintenance Fee* - $3.89
*Reserve Fund *- $1.07
*Property Tax* - $.23
*Total* - $5.19/k
increase of $.12 or 2.4%

*Wyndham Ocean Boulevard (I can't find my deed so can't say what phase)
Maintenance Fee* - $4.86
*Reserve Fund *- $1.38
*Property Tax* - $.23
*Total* - $6.47/k
increase of $.20 or 3.2%

*Wyndham Flagstaff F/W 182,000 (Tanglewood Townhouses II)
Maintenance Fee* - $644.46
*Reserve Fund *- $168.00
*Property Tax* - $25.59
*Total* - $838.05 or $4.60/k
increase of $15.18 or 1.8%


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm still waiting for my Financial Assessment to post.  They also took down my 2018 and 2019 versions that were there a few weeks ago.  Now I have nada available. 

Guessing what my increases will be.  I wonder when they are going to tell me. LOL


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 19, 2019)

Yep, all my PDFs are gone online, but I got the hard copy in the mail last week.


----------



## Braindead (Dec 19, 2019)

Desert Blue PR              $4.54
Beaver Creek [Avon] PR $4.52
Canterbury $3.63
Bali Hai $3.77

PDFs are gone. Also received 2020 MFs by mail


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 19, 2019)

Same here. All PDF’s are gone including for 2020 which had been there for the past couple of weeks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2019)

You guys really had me worried when I saw the statement that "all PDFs are gone" because that's the what Wyndham uses to refer to the Points Deposit Feature.  Took me a second to realize that you probably meant the .pdf files that were the old assessment files.  I've never liked them using that acronym/initialism because of the potential for confusion....


----------



## Shica (Dec 22, 2019)

I still have not received my 2020 assessment. Does anyone have Wyndham contact information? I own at Kensington Woods Fairfield Glade


----------



## kaljor (Dec 22, 2019)

*2020 Wyndham Nashville
Maintenance Fee* - $5.23
*Reserve Fund* - $1.86
*Property Tax *-$0.35
*Total* - $7.44

Increase of .31 or 4.3% from 2019
Program Fee Not Included


----------



## jjking42 (Dec 31, 2019)

basham said:


> $160/180 minimums.



2019 my program fee was only 138.04
are you saying that is going to go up to $160.00 ?
I thought the flat rate fee was 135.00


----------



## ausman (Dec 31, 2019)

jjking42 said:


> 2019 my program fee was only 138.04
> are you saying that is going to go up to $160.00 ?
> I thought the flat rate fee was 135.00



It was - but the flat fee rate for resale in 2020 is $160 as stated.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 1, 2020)

My Wyndham online account info got updated this morning . It wasnt there yesterday.

2020 Wyndham Canterbury at San Francisco
Maintenance Fee - $2.65
Reserve Fund - $0.61
Property Tax -$0.37
Total - $3.63   (2019 was 3.59 =1.2% increase in 2020)
(PROGRAM Fee NOT included in above total pricing)

2020 Wyndham Flagstaff F/W 154K 2 bedroom
Maintenance Fee - $644.46
Reserve Fund - $168.00
Property Tax -$25.59
Total - $838.05  / 154k =5.44  (2018 was 767.32 , 2019 was 822.87, 2020 is 838.05)
(PROGRAM Fee NOT included in above total pricing)

The biggest increase for me was my program fee going up from $138.04 to $160.00 that is 16% (from .58 to .672 per point)
Now I need to add more points in order to get the program fee back to .62


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 1, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> *Wyndham Flagstaff F/W 182,000 (Tanglewood Townhouses II)
> Maintenance Fee* - $644.46
> *Reserve Fund *- $168.00
> *Property Tax* - $25.59
> *Total* - $838.05 or $4.60/k





jjking42 said:


> 2020 Wyndham Flagstaff F/W 154K 2 bedroom
> Maintenance Fee - $644.46
> Reserve Fund - $168.00
> Property Tax -$25.59
> Total - $838.05 / 154k =5.44 (2018 was 767.32 , 2019 was 822.87, 2020 is 838.05)



I just wanted to point this out as a direct comparison for newer (or even future) members learning about converted fixed weeks. Both of these 2BR units have the same annual maintenance fees. Mine was converted to 182k points, for a rate of $4.60/k. jjking424's was converted to 154k points, for a rate of $5.44/k. Still pretty good! But imagine the owner with a value season week converted to 126k points or a quiet season week converted to 105k - those would come out to $6.65/k or $7.98/k, respectively. Not great.


----------



## Xcalibur (Jan 2, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I just wanted to point this out as a direct comparison for newer (or even future) members learning about converted fixed weeks. Both of these 2BR units have the same annual maintenance fees. Mine was converted to 182k points, for a rate of $4.60/k. jjking424's was converted to 154k points, for a rate of $5.44/k. Still pretty good! But imagine the owner with a value season week converted to 126k points or a quiet season week converted to 105k - those would come out to $6.65/k or $7.98/k, respectively. Not great.


how do you convert a fixed week?  I've received marketing from the HOA about buying fixed weeks (not wyndham).  would I have the option to convert these weeks to fixed week points?  this is for Hawaii...


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes paxsarah we both own red season. I always felt like 154k Flagstaff was a good value but these last two years have pushed me over 5.00/ k. If I was at 4.60 like you I would keep it but now I am thinking about getting rid of it and replacing it with lower MF points. Will Wyndham ovations take back old fixed converted weeks. I have owned it since 2005 via resale.

strange that mine is a two bedroom and yours is 2 bedroom lock out and they charge the same MF


----------



## AtlasRse (Jan 3, 2020)

bobinmich said:


> 2019 Kingsgate - Williamsburg
> MF: 2.71
> Reserve Fund: 1.18
> Property Tax: .157
> ...





bobinmich said:


> 2019 Kingsgate - Williamsburg
> MF: 2.71
> Reserve Fund: 1.18
> Property Tax: .157
> ...


Hello bobinmich … I have seen info on Kingsgate on a spreadsheet from prior 10 or so years as follows from 2017 (at $5.09), going back to 2007 (at $5.31):



The Total HOA Fee info you've provided for 2019 & 2020 is quite a bit lower than what is displayed for the more recent years.

Do you have any insights to this that might help clarify? … just is a bit puzzling and I'm maintaining a current s/s for all the Resorts, so seeking clarity.

Thanks in advance for any insight you might be able to provide.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 3, 2020)

jjking42 said:


> strange that mine is a two bedroom and yours is 2 bedroom lock out and they charge the same MF


 I'm almost positive that mine is a 2BR loft, not a lockoff.


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 3, 2020)

AtlasRse said:


> Hello bobinmich … I have seen info on Kingsgate on a spreadsheet from prior 10 or so years as follows from 2017 (at $5.09), going back to 2007 (at $5.31):
> View attachment 16000
> The Total HOA Fee info you've provided for 2019 & 2020 is quite a bit lower than what is displayed for the more recent years.
> 
> ...



This is almost surely related to the converted fixed week issue I pointed out with respect to Flagstaff a few posts earlier. I believe Kingsgate has the added complication of not only having converted fixed weeks, but also some UDI contracts sold. Effective maintentance fee rates can vary widely in such a situation, such that a single cell in a spreadsheet is not going to capture all of the MF rates in effect for any given year.


----------



## jjking42 (Jan 3, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> I'm almost positive that mine is a 2BR loft, not a lockoff.



your right I meant to say loft. I owned there for 15 years and have never stayed there.  It was Fairfield Flagstaff when I purchased it in 2004. I paid $ 6160.00 +closing for 308K points at that time MF was 90.17 per month or  3.51 per 1000 I think that even included the program fee.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Jan 6, 2020)

2020 Wyndham Oceanside Pier
Maintenance Fee - $3.73
Reserve Fund - $0.84
Property Tax - $0.32
Total - $4.89
(PROGRAM Fee NOT included in above total pricing). Add .62 with fee 

Wyndham flagstaff 2bdrm 154k
Same as others.  838.05. 5.44 plus 95.48 program fee which would make it 6.05


----------



## shorts (Jan 6, 2020)

Orlando International Resort Club
Converted Fixed Week 2BR 126k

Maintenance Fee = $668.78
Reserve Fund =.      $230.61
Property Tax =.        $108.64
Total.                      $1,008.03

$8.00 per 1k points (not including program fees)


----------



## bobinmich (Jan 10, 2020)

Atlas...I don't know why the discrepancies in Kingsgate MF fee's....I just posted what MY Kingsgate MF were for 2019 and 2020.   Thanks, Bob


----------



## Richelle (Jan 11, 2020)

Bay club of Sandestin flat $616 for all unit sizes and point values.

Margaritaville St Thomas 

HOA Dues: $662.40
Reserve fund: 121.20
Property tax: 15.16

$6.66 per 1,000 points (program fee not included)


----------



## Xcalibur (Jan 12, 2020)

jjking42 said:


> your right I meant to say loft. I owned there for 15 years and have never stayed there.  It was Fairfield Flagstaff when I purchased it in 2004. I paid $ 6160.00 +closing for 308K points at that time MF was 90.17 per month or  3.51 per 1000 I think that even included the program fee.


Wow, that's a crazy good rate you got there. Retail Rates have gone significantly since then!


----------



## GibbyCA (Jan 25, 2020)

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki
MF: $3.86
Reserve: $0.62
Property Tax: $0.50
Local Tax: $0.23
Program Fee: $0.62

Wyndham Oceanside Pier Resort
MF: $3.73
Reserve: $0.84
Property Tax: $0.32
Local Tax:  $0.00
Program Fee: $0.62


----------



## spackler (Feb 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Margaritaville St Thomas
> 
> HOA Dues: $662.40
> Reserve fund: 121.20
> ...



Thanks for the info...anyone have details for the other Margaritaville locations?


----------



## rubbub (Feb 16, 2020)

*Bali Hai Presidential Reserve*
MF: $3.01 (+$0.12)
RF: $0.91 (+$0.01)
PT: $0.25 (-$0.02)
LT: $0.20 (+$0.01)

Total: $4.37 (+$0.12)


----------



## HDiaz1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Edit* I made this public for anyone to be able to make changes. Please add missing information if you can. Thanks.









						Wyndham HOA Maint. Fees - History
					

Form Responses 1  Timestamp,Untitled Question




					docs.google.com


----------



## stevenh21 (Jun 11, 2020)

jjking42 said:


> your right I meant to say loft. I owned there for 15 years and have never stayed there.  It was Fairfield Flagstaff when I purchased it in 2004. I paid $ 6160.00 +closing for 308K points at that time MF was 90.17 per month or  3.51 per 1000 I think that even included the program fee.


I know this discussion between you and paxsara is six months in the past. To add to the confusion, my maintenance fee at Flagstaff is $809 for 2020. It is fixed week 2 BR deluxe, Tanglewood, not a converted week 31. I don't have a break down of reserve and taxes as had a problem on address when bills were sent out. I do see in the 2018-19 directory that 2 BR loft and lock-off units get 182K points in Club Wyndham. Ridgewood II lock-offs receive 189K for both sides combined. I'm sure you know there two HOAs at Flagstaff with different fees.


----------



## ba2471 (Jun 21, 2020)

requesting someone post mt fees for wyndham Vista in Branson.  1 demerit for me for now knowing.  thanks,
ba


----------

